# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software )  Download Archos USB Drivers

## mohamed73

Archos USB Drivers allows you to connect your Archos Smartphone and Tablets to the computer without the need of any software.It  helps users to easily connect your smartphone to the computer and  transfer data between the Smartphone and computer. Here, on this page we  have managed to share the Official Archos USB Drivers from all the  Archos Smartphone and Tablets. *Archos 40 Titanium USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Archos 40 Titanium
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Archos 40b Titanium USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Archos 40b Titanium
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Archos 40c Titanium USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Archos 40c Titanium
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Archos 45 Helium 4G USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Archos 45 Helium 4G
Driver Type: Qualcomm, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 20 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Archos 45 Platinum USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Archos 45 Platinum
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Archos 45 Titanium USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Archos 45 Titanium
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Archos 45c Platinum USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Archos 45c Platinum
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Archos 50 Cobalt USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Archos 50 Cobalt
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Archos 50 Diamond USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Archos 50 Diamond
Driver Type: Qualcomm, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 20 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Archos 50 Helium 4G USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Archos 50 Helium 4G
Driver Type: Qualcomm, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 20 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Archos 50 Helium Plus USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Archos 50 Helium Plus
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Archos 50 Oxygen USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Archos 50 Oxygen
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Archos 50 Platinum USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Archos 50 Platinum
Driver Type: Qualcomm, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 20 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Archos 50 Titanium USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Archos 50 Titanium
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Archos 50b Helium 4G USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Archos 50b Helium 4G
Driver Type: Qualcomm, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 20 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Archos 50b Platinum USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Archos 50b Platinum
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Archos 50c Neon USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Archos 50c Neon
Driver Type: Spreadtrum, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 9 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Archos 50c Oxygen USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Archos 50c Oxygen
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Archos 50d Helium 4G USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Archos 50d Helium 4G
Driver Type: Qualcomm, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 20 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Archos 53 Platinum USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Archos 53 Platinum
Driver Type: Qualcomm, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 20 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Archos 53 Titanium USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Archos 53 Titanium
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Archos 55 Cobalt Plus USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Archos 55 Cobalt Plus
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Archos 55 Helium Plus USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Archos 55 Helium Plus
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Archos 64 Xenon USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Archos 64 Xenon
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Archos 80 Helium 4G USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Archos 80 Helium 4G
Driver Type: Qualcomm, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 20 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Archos Diamond 2 Plus USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Archos Diamond 2 Plus
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Archos Diamond S USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Archos Diamond S
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Archos Diamond Plus USB Driver* 
Driver Model: Archos Diamond Plus
Driver Type: CDC, VCOM, General
Supports: Windows Computer
Driver Size: 10 MB
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Keep in Mind:* *[*]* The above Archos USB Drivers are officially  provided by Archos Mobile Inc. If in case any of the above driver did  not work for you then you can complain to Archos Mobile Inc Officially  or complain us using the comment box below. *[*] For Windows Computer Only*: With the help of Archos USB Drivers you can easily connect your Archos smartphones and tablets to the Windows computer only. *[*] Archos Stock Firmware:* If you are looking for the original Stock Firmware then head over to the Archos Stock Firmware Page. *[*] Request Driver:* If you are looking for any  specific driver that is not listed on this page then you can request it  through the comment box below (do not request driver from the contact  page or else it will be ignored).

----------


## mcho

شكرا لكم على العمل الجبار

----------


## mohamed_hapop

جزاك الله خير

----------


## وائل كينج

بارك الله فيك اخى

----------

